
Howmet TX – The Only Turbine-Powered Car to Win a Race - columnm
https://columnm.com/howmet-tx-the-only-turbine-powered-car-to-win-a-race/
======
King-Aaron
Shame there's not more photos of them lifting it's skirt - I would have been
interested to see how the turbine sat in it.

